
Building 20 – The Magical Incubator (1998) [video] - brudgers
http://video.mit.edu/watch/building-20-the-magical-incubator-6821/
======
hga
Building 20 was magical; in 1980 I founded a student run computer center using
the Logo Lab's then surplus PDP-11/45\. I seriously doubt that would have been
possible without "unattractive" space being available in Building 20.

